# Cleaning Mechanical Mods



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

Hey fellow Modders

I was wondering if maybe the more experienced modders on the forum would be able to shed some light on the best way to clean mech mods. 

Looking at the more economical way, with step by guide on how to clean a mech mod. If you could list what the preferred materials and products to be use when cleaning mech mods etc.

Thanks,
B


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

I won't say I'm an experienced modder, but rather an experienced cleaner . Most mechanical devices are made of Stainless Steel. Dismantle everything. If it's extremely dirty a soak and wash with warm water & Sunlight liquid. I prefer soaking in luke warm distilled water mixed with Isopropyl Alcohol (ratio 70:30) [this I normally do in ultra-sonic bath, but not really necessary]. Thorough rinse with distilled water and dry properly All threads, switch and firing pin cleaned with Contact Cleaner before assembly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

johan said:


> I won't say I'm an experienced modder, but rather an experienced cleaner . Most mechanical devices are made of Stainless Steel. Dismantle everything. If it's extremely dirty a soak and wash with warm water & Sunlight liquid. I prefer soaking in luke warm distilled water mixed with Isopropyl Alcohol (ratio 70:30) [this I normally do in ultra-sonic bath, but not really necessary]. Thorough rinse with distilled water and dry properly All threads, switch and firing pin cleaned with Contact Cleaner before assembly.


Thanks @johan 

When doing the soapy water clean, should one dismantle the switch and firing pin and throw it in the soapy water as well? Or should one let it soak in some contact cleaner?


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @johan
> 
> When doing the soapy water clean, should one dismantle the switch and firing pin and throw it in the soapy water as well? Or should one let it soak in some contact cleaner?



I prefer to fully dismantle the switch as well, unbelievable how much muck accumulates in the switch mechanism. Easier to clean with toothbrush (I might be a bit anal, but rather do it properly or don't do it at all).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

johan said:


> I prefer to fully dismantle the switch as well, unbelievable how much muck accumulates in the switch mechanism. Easier to clean with toothbrush (I might be a bit anal, but rather do it properly or don't do it at all).


Thanks, will do that shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @johan
> 
> When doing the soapy water clean, should one dismantle the switch and firing pin and throw it in the soapy water as well? Or should one let it soak in some contact cleaner?



Don't soak in contact cleaner - a spray and wipe with contact cleaner after being dried just before assembly is good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (28/5/14)

@johan can I get contact cleaner at the local hardware or a Builders Warehouse?


----------



## Alex (28/5/14)

I use carb cleaner, for a really deep clean.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @johan can I get contact cleaner at the local hardware or a Builders Warehouse?



I don't know, but its worth a try - best bet; Electrical- or Electronic shops and Midas


----------



## thekeeperza (28/5/14)

johan said:


> I don't know, but its worth a try


Otherwise Mantech will see me again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/5/14)

I think I got my last can of switch cleaner from Zakspeed.


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I think I got my last can of switch cleaner from Zakspeed.



Didn't know they still exist?


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/5/14)

johan said:


> Didn't know they still exist?


Yup they are had to get cheap speakers for a project so got some other goodies and my account was still active 4 years after I closed my company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

Just gave the nemesis a good clean.. through everything into a soapy bath and let it soak for 15mins. Then gave everything a good rinse and dry, sprayed contact cleaner on the firing pin, the pin in the switch and the brass part with threads that the switch uses to fasten itself to the battery tube. Took a toothbrush and scrubbed all the parts that I sprayed with contact cleaner and wiped it down.

The neme is now firing like a beast. Did the magnet conversion from 2 bottom and 1 top to 1 bottom and 1 top, firing is a lot smoother and the switch is a lot lighter, only downside is that I can't stand the neme up unlocked even with just an IGO-L on it but who cares, will just lock it every time I put it down and it hits like a beast.

Thank you @johan for the guidance, helped a great deal.

P.S. I got a can of Kontakt 65 Contact Cleaner from Communica here in the Cape for less than R100.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (28/5/14)

I've never cleaned my Nemi, always just polished it up with a cloth, will disassemble and let it soak tomorrow and give it a good clean

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (28/5/14)

How long should I let the battery soak?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hein510 (28/5/14)

.......................Just kidding!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (28/5/14)

@johan you do US Bath and tooth brush?!?

I find soapy water and US Bath are enough to get anything out


----------



## Xhale (28/5/14)

First, I try get rid of all rubber/oring/delring bits...turny out ones and pushy out ones.

for dirty mods, I use a can of brake and clutch cleaner. Shifts any dirt....spray some onto a cloth then wipe the mod everywhere I can, with maybe some direct spraying for hard to reach places.

Rinse off with water, dry and brasso/cape cod.

I use the brake/clutch cleaner because it is the cheapest I could find here. If I just start with brasso then it takes ten times longer and the cloth gets very black. Thats dirt that the brake and clutch cleaner seems to shift nicely.

If I'm particularly happy and in a good mood, I have a rod that I added a 510 thread to, which fits in the lathe. Screw the mod on tight, set lathe to slow, and use a scotch brite pad to give it a bit of a brushing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

devdev said:


> @johan you do US Bath and tooth brush?!?
> 
> I find soapy water and US Bath are enough to get anything out



I'm anal Dev - if you compare under microscope there is a difference, but rightly so irrelevant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (28/5/14)

Vern said:


> First, I try get rid of all rubber/oring/delring bits...turny out ones and pushy out ones.
> 
> for dirty mods, I use a can of brake and clutch cleaner. Shifts any dirt....spray some onto a cloth then wipe the mod everywhere I can, with maybe some direct spraying for hard to reach places.
> 
> ...



I use some liquid carb cleaner on a cotton ball, and work it around all the threads on my nemesis and hammer mods, seems to work really well to clean any dried up juice. As for the brasso I'm going for that natural brass patina look.????


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

great, now i have a task to complete this weekend 

ive never cleaned my nemi since i got it (only a few months)

can one use brake cleaner to spray onto the contact points?


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Riaz said:


> great, now i have a task to complete this weekend
> 
> ive never cleaned my nemi since i got it (only a few months)
> 
> can one use brake cleaner to spray onto the contact points?



Yes you can use brake cleaner, just wipe off before assembly. Do yourself a favour; note your vape experience before and after the clean, you will not believe how big a difference cleaning makes.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (29/5/14)

My mod gets a sunlight liquid toothbrush scrub about twice a week. I tried some Prepsol a few days back, but I think I used too much as it left some stains on my stainless steel Kayfun. Will definitely get some contact cleaner. Tlc goes a long way towards obtaining a great vape


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

johan said:


> Yes you can use brake cleaner, just wipe off before assembly. Do yourself a favour; note your vape experience before and after the clean, you will not believe how big a difference cleaning makes.


so you saying that just cleaning it will make it vape better?

so i need to clean every last portion of it or will just the contact points suffice?


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Riaz said:


> so you saying that just cleaning it will make it vape better?
> 
> so i need to clean every last portion of it or will just the contact points suffice?


clean everything..


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

Alex said:


> clean everything..



will do

so i can just spray the brake cleaner onto in inside the nemi; onto the switch and atty pin, brush it all off using a toothbrush and then soak it all in hot water to remove all cleaner?

any other suggestions?


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Riaz said:


> so you saying that just cleaning it will make it vape better?
> 
> so i need to clean every last portion of it or will just the contact points suffice?



No what I'm saying is clean everything first. Then rinse with clean water (preferably distilled water, because chlorine in tap water leave a deposit on your stuff). Then you dry everything. Then only do you apply contact cleaner or brake cleaner on contact points as well as on all the threading. Wipe of excess cleaner and then assemble. You will notice a "harder hit" and consequently a better vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Riaz said:


> will do
> 
> so i can just spray the brake cleaner onto in inside the nemi; onto the switch and atty pin, brush it all off using a toothbrush and then soak it all in hot water to remove all cleaner?
> 
> any other suggestions?



What I do:
Take the switch apart completely
unscrew all pipe section
Use a ball of cottonwool dipped in any decent solvent.
clean the heck out of everything
play close attention to the threads.
No need to wash it down afterwards, trust me it's clean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

johan said:


> No what I'm saying is clean everything first. Then rinse with clean water (preferably distilled water, because chlorine in tap water leave a deposit on your stuff). Then you dry everything. Then only do you apply contact cleaner or brake cleaner on contact points as well as on all the threading. Wipe of excess cleaner and then assemble. You will notice a "harder hit" and consequently a better vape.


so you dont wash off the cleaner once applied? just wipe off?

doesnt it leave a smell?


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

It will evaporate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Riaz said:


> so you dont wash off the cleaner once applied? just wipe off?
> 
> doesnt it leave a smell?



Yes


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

ok thanks guys, really appreciate it

just had a looksie at my threads now, and they are black 

cant wait to do this, maybe i even do it tonight- who in their right mind can sleep knowing there is vape work to be done!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Riaz said:


> ok thanks guys, really appreciate it
> 
> just had a looksie at my threads now, and they are black
> 
> cant wait to do this, maybe i even do it tonight- who in their right mind can sleep knowing there is vape work to be done!!!!!



You'll be also be blown away at how much better all the thread work, especially the nemesis locking ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Riaz said:


> ok thanks guys, really appreciate it
> 
> just had a looksie at my threads now, and they are black
> 
> cant wait to do this, maybe i even do it tonight- who in their right mind can sleep knowing there is vape work to be done!!!!!



Remember to tell us the difference!


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

so just to make sure:

take everything apart (pay particular attention to the small piece in the switch- put in safe place)
wash everything in nice warm water, and do a nice toothbrush scrub on all parts
dry everything off
take the brake cleaner and spray in on the mod, inside, outside, threads, alles
wipe down again
silver yourself out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yaqub (1/6/14)

Good day guys, i got a bit of a problem...not sure if this is the right thread or if anyone posted a similar problem. I got a Nemesis that got a firing problem. Im using an AW IMR 18490 battery with a Protank 3. 

Initially it will fire up for like a second and then it will die (battery is fully charged). I stripped it down, cleaned all the connectors etc. Put everything back together and...NOTHING! No fire! So any help would be greatly appreciated

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (1/6/14)

Yaqub said:


> Good day guys, i got a bit of a problem...not sure if this is the right thread or if anyone posted a similar problem. I got a Nemesis that got a firing problem. Im using an AW IMR 18490 battery with a Protank 3.
> 
> Initially it will fire up for like a second and then it will die (battery is fully charged). I stripped it down, cleaned all the connectors etc. Put everything back together and...NOTHING! No fire! So any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Unscrew the 510 connection from the nemi, make sure the screwed positive pin is tightened clockwise to the atty. Also make sure the small kick ring is not on the tube. Check the bottom fire connection is tightened down. And if possible, post a few pics so I can eyeball it for you.


----------



## Yaqub (1/6/14)

Alex said:


> Unscrew the 510 connection from the nemi, make sure the screwed positive pin is tightened clockwise to the atty. Also make sure the small kick ring is not on the tube. Check the bottom fire connection is tightened down. And if possible, post a few pics so I can eyeball it for you.


Cant seem to post pics Alex. Another thing i forgot to mention is that when i try to fire it up, the firing button gets hot...any ideas why this happens?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/6/14)

Yaqub said:


> Cant seem to post pics Alex. Another thing i forgot to mention is that when i try to fire it up, the firing button gets hot...any ideas why this happens?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hot button means bad connection. Make sure your battery isnt getting hot that might indicate a short on the atty. @Vern posted a good vid on nemmi basics a while back I can't find it now tho.

Edit:
Found it


----------



## Alex (1/6/14)

Yaqub said:


> Cant seem to post pics Alex. Another thing i forgot to mention is that when i try to fire it up, the firing button gets hot...any ideas why this happens?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Verify the atomizer resistance and make sure that it isn't shorting when installed onto the mod. And make sure the bottom firing button is screwed down as tight as possible.


----------



## Yaqub (1/6/14)

Thanx for the help guys. What i did was, i took out the coil of the Protank and replaced it with my Protank Mini's coil and it fired up perfectly. So im gonna adjust the initial coil a bit and it should work. Shot guys, for taking the time out to help a brother in need of a fix...pun intended 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

